# apple photos app and Lr



## alan Clark (Aug 14, 2017)

Is it possible to move my images from photos app to lightroom? And if so how do i go about it. is there a method i can use where by it will carry on doing it for with out prompting from me. In part this os i can run the images in lightroom which i get on well with and also to lighten the load on my phone and my icloud account. (which is grumbling a little).

i have lightroom CC, all up to date and the latest imac OX S 10.12.6



thanks for any help



Alan (from deepest darkest shropshire)


----------



## clee01l (Aug 14, 2017)

While LR has a plugin to migrate from the (old) iPhotos app to LR, the plugin does not work with the new Photos app on the Mac.  I found the Photos app and its integration with iCloud less than helpful. For my workflow, here is what I've done.

Disabled the Photos app running on startup. 
Changed the file type association for all image file types from the Photos app to "Ask" so that these are not associated with the Photos app.
Disabled Photo sync'ing on the phone so that iCloud is out of the loop.
On the phone I make use of LR Mobile and made one of my sync'd collections "AutoAdd" to pick up any iPhone Photos
Any photos now in your Photos Library.photoslibrary folder will need to be extracted to a folder where they can be imported into your LR catalog.


----------



## alan Clark (Aug 14, 2017)

i may not have been as clear as i should, my normal images shot on my SLR are not a problem, it is just my iphone shot images which i need to move, the photos app does not run on start up. and if i can use the Lr moblie app i might well be sorted. (i will try when i get a little time) 
Thanks Alan


----------



## clee01l (Aug 14, 2017)

You were clear. But perhaps I was not. I gave instructions for bypassing iCloud photo completely and getting the Photos app out of the workflow completely.  The Photos app runs always as a background task waiting and checking iCloud periodically. You need to stop this background task from its useless activity


----------

